# Linux-Anfänger mit Fragen zu SUSE 9.0



## Act of Fate (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen Linux und benutze die SUSE 9.0 Distri. Mittlerweile läuft alles bestens unter SUSE Linux 9.0, meine Hardware habe ich eingerichtet etc., aber mir fehlen noch ein paar grundlegende Kenntnisse und habe dazu ein paar Fragen. Manche sind saudoof, aber hier:

Als Root habe ich Mozilla Firefox installiert, kann es auch nur als Root startten, wie mache ich es, das Benutzer XY das auch starten kann? Einfach CHMOD ?

Wie richte ich als User XY meine Arbeitsfläche ein, also Button-Themes etc.? Bei Start von YAST muss man als Root rangehen.

Wie deinstalliere ich Programme, die ich selbst komp.(make) habe sauber?


----------



## MetallDragon (14. Juni 2004)

als ebenfals Linux newbe und RedHat-User kann ich dir leider nur zur letzten Frage was sagen:
Soweit ich weiss kann man selbst compilte Programme nur löschen, indem man alle dazugehörigen Dateien löscht. Eine Deinstallationsfunktion gibt es meistens nicht.

m.D


----------



## GFX-Händchen (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Act of Fate _
> *Wie deinstalliere ich Programme, die ich selbst komp.(make) habe sauber? *



Immer zuerst mal im Makefile nachschauen ob da was drin steht (make uninstall) - ansonsten alles per Hand löschen.

Als Tip für die Zukunft: Benutze  "checkinstall". Der übliche Aufruf ist dann configure, make, checkinstall. Das Programm baut dir dann ein Paket für deinen Packetmanager (RPM, DEB oder Slackware) zusammen und du kannst es dann auch später wieder sauber deinstallieren.



> _Original geschrieben von Act of Fate _
> *Als Root habe ich Mozilla Firefox installiert, kann es auch nur als Root startten, wie mache ich es, das Benutzer XY das auch starten kann? Einfach CHMOD ?*



Müsstest du mal ausprobieren.


Zur anderen Frage weiss ich jetzt im Moment auch keinen Rat .

PS: Bin selber noch Linux-Newbie !


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2004)

Für das Rechteproblem solltest du dich kurz in die 
Benutzerverwaltung einlesen. 

Danach sollte dir das klar sein, was ausführrechte für 
die unterschiedlichen Rollen bedeutet.

Ich habe dazu ein tutorial geschrieben:
http://holyfly.de/index.php?go=zugriff2

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ich habe dazu ein tutorial geschrieben:
> http://holyfly.de/index.php?go=zugriff2*



Kann es sein, dass cih einen Fehler in deinem Tut gefunden habe?
Habs nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber folgendes:

_Demnach gibt es 9 verchieden Zugriffmöglichkeiten auf die Datei.
Wenn wir das Zeichen für die Dateienart ignorieren bleiben 9 Symbole übrig
rw-rw----
Die ersten drei für den Zugriff des Besitzers:
rw-
heisst in diesem Fall:
r = lesen gestattet
w = schreiben gestattet
x = Ausführen gestattet
Die nächsten drei für den Zugriff eines Gruppenmitglieds:
rw-
lesen gestattet
schreiben gestattet
ausführen nicht gestattet
Die letzten drei gelten für alle anderen Benutzer_

Müsste bei dem roten nicht folgendes stehen?: x= Ausführen nicht gestattet

oder musst du das ganze ändern, denn in deinem Tut haste ja schon folgendes drüber geschrieben:
# read lesend
# write schreibend
# execute ausführend

Dann mach darauss halt:
# (r)ead lesend
# (w)rite schreibend
# e(x)ecute ausführend


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von GFX-Händchen _
> *
> Die ersten drei für den Zugriff des Besitzers:
> rw-
> ...



ja da hat sich tatsächlich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. 
Werds ändern, danke


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Juni 2004)

*Problem Mozilla*

Habe mal mit einer Mandrake 10 rumgespielt und habe dort per RPM Mozilla nachinstalliert.

Als root konnte ich ihn problemlos starten.
Aber nicht als normaler user.
Auf der Konsole hab ich 'mozilla' eingegeben nix passiert und ich erhielt wieder ein Prompt, kein Fenster, kein Fehler garnix.

Ok also Programmierer hab ich mal einen strace gemacht und herausgefunden, daß mozilla beim Zugriff auf /homer/myuser/.mozilla ein permission denied bekommt.
schnell nach /home/myuser geschaut und tasächlich das Verzeichnis ".mozilla" in meinem Home-Verzeichnis gehört root ?!
Da hat wohl Mandrake was gemacht, das nicht so ganz in Ordnung ist.

Also prüfe das mal nach.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Act of Fate (15. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank Euch allen, hat mir schon ne Menge geholfen, aber eines habe ich noch: Wenn ich jetzt Mozilla Firefox 0.8 dazu gebracht habe für jeden zu funktionieren(nach Änderung der Rechte) muss ich dann auch den Eintrag ins Menü selbstständig machen? Oder kann man da irgendwie etwas vom Root übernehmen, oder kann root, das speziell für jeden User einrichten

Mit Menü meine ich natürlich Internet -> Webbrowser -> Mozilla.

Verzeiht mir meine Unkenntnis, aber ich habe mich aus vielen Gründen noch nie mit Linux auseinander gesetzt, aber jetzt möchte ich unter Linux programmieren, unter Win nervt mich mittlerweile alles....auch programmieren.


@holyfly: Astreine Tuts, Danke"


----------



## Act of Fate (16. Juni 2004)

*schon wieder....*

So,

habe mir heute nochmal nen neuen Benutzer neben Root eingerrichtet, kann aber nun als normaler Nutzer Pakete installieren und deinstallieren wie ich lustig bin, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Änderung von wichtigen System-Komponenten (Hardware, Software etc.) nur dem Root zu erlauben?


----------

